# Breeding Appaloosa to Paint Discussions



## Rascaholic

hillside farm said:


> Appaloosa, and Paint are both color breeds and should never be mixed, that is a no no in breeding.........


I'm curious as to why not? They sure do seem to be becoming popular.


----------



## hillside farm

Rascaholic, The answer to your question is quite simple both breeds have their own characteristics .
The Appaloosa has coat patterns, mottled skin, white sclera, and stripped hooves, and CANNOT have Any of the following: Paint, Pinto, Pony or Draft Breeding........

To mix any of the above would be like backyard breeding....(In other words people that are not educated in the breed or not breeding within the standard of the breed,)
That is why Every Horse Registry has Rules........... To Follow their Guidelines...


----------



## mmeyers83

hillside farm said:


> Appaloosa, and Paint are both color breeds and should never be mixed, that is a no no in breeding.........



I did not breed my horse, I bought him....and who cares? People are way too uptight...and there is a pintaloosa registry anyways for this reason. To say it is backyard breeding makes you sound a little uneducated yourself.


----------



## bubba13

hillside farm said:


> Rascaholic, The answer to your question is quite simple both breeds have their own characteristics .
> The Appaloosa has coat patterns, mottled skin, white sclera, and stripped hooves, and CANNOT have Any of the following: Paint, Pinto, Pony or Draft Breeding........
> 
> To mix any of the above would be like backyard breeding....(In other words people that are not educated in the breed or not breeding within the standard of the breed,)
> That is why Every Horse Registry has Rules........... To Follow their Guidelines...


There are perfectly legitmate reasons to breed some pintaloosas. Not all pintos are Paints, for one thing. There are many regular-registry pintaloosa miniatures. Same with some sport horse or general use types--grade, but registerable, and still quality horses.


----------



## Faceman

hillside farm said:


> Rascaholic, The answer to your question is quite simple both breeds have their own characteristics .
> The Appaloosa has coat patterns, mottled skin, white sclera, and stripped hooves, and CANNOT have Any of the following: Paint, Pinto, Pony or Draft Breeding........
> 
> To mix any of the above would be like backyard breeding....(In other words people that are not educated in the breed or not breeding within the standard of the breed,)
> That is why Every Horse Registry has Rules........... To Follow their Guidelines...


Bubba is correct. While ApHC will not register certain crosses, among which are Paints, that does not mean that to breed a Pintaloosa is automatically irresponsible, any more than breeding a warmblood or Appendix is irresponsible. Other than registration issues, color should not be a determining factor when breeding. Responsible breeders breed horses - not color. Just because ApHC will register an Appy/Arab cross but not an Appy/Paint cross does not in itself make either cross responsible or irresponsible. 

Also, be reminded, that many Appy lines - some of them considered top lines - have Paints in their ancestry and generations later still display such Paint characteristics as high whites and wide blazes...


----------



## hillside farm

Faceman,
1. Color Is A VERY Determining Factor when breeding a Color Breed of horse.
( A breeder does not breed for solid color offspring, They breed for color. )

2. Responsible Breeders DO Breed horses within the standard and rules of the breed.
( So if I take my AKC Reg. Boxer and breed it to my AKC Reg German Import Shepherd, do think AKC will reg. that litter of pups because they came from two reg. parents? NO !!!! They are two different breeds........ )

3. Many Appy lines have Paints in their Ancestry, and display Paint Characterestics later.
( Name one Appaloosa Bloodline that does )

Mmeyers83,

45+ years of Breeding Quality Horses in both AQHA & ApHC Registry's makes me Very Educated . ( I do not talk out of both sides of my mouth, I Stated Facts.... )

Bubba13,
Legitmate reasons to breed Pintaloosa's.....
( Name One... )

As A Breeder I Believe:
If a Breeder Can Not follow the Breeds Guidelines & Rules and Breed to Improve the Breed, (They have No Buisness Breeding..........)
( That is the Difference between a Professional and a Backyard Breeder.)


----------



## Faceman

hillside farm said:


> Faceman,
> 1. Color Is A VERY Determining Factor when breeding a Color Breed of horse.
> ( A breeder does not breed for solid color offspring, They breed for color. )
> 
> 2. Responsible Breeders DO Breed horses within the standard and rules of the breed.
> ( So if I take my AKC Reg. Boxer and breed it to my AKC Reg German Import Shepherd, do think AKC will reg. that litter of pups because they came from two reg. parents? NO !!!! They are two different breeds........ )
> 
> 3. Many Appy lines have Paints in their Ancestry, and display Paint Characterestics later.
> ( Name one Appaloosa Bloodline that does )
> 
> Mmeyers83,
> 
> 45+ years of Breeding Quality Horses in both AQHA & ApHC Registry's makes me Very Educated . ( I do not talk out of both sides of my mouth, I Stated Facts.... )
> 
> Bubba13,
> Legitmate reasons to breed Pintaloosa's.....
> ( Name One... )
> 
> As A Breeder I Believe:
> If a Breeder Can Not follow the Breeds Guidelines & Rules and Breed to Improve the Breed, (They have No Buisness Breeding..........)
> ( That is the Difference between a Professional and a Backyard Breeder.)


As to number 1 - Sorry, you are wrong. Color is NEVER, or at least should never be a primary consideration when breeding. Heck, I raised Appys, a color breed, for over 20 years - you don't have to tell me about color breeds. A responsible breeder breeds for conformation and ability - if you get color, that is a bonus...if you don't get color, you still have a good horse. I will tell you unequivocably that any breeder that breeds horses on the primary basis of color is irresponsible.

As to number 2 - I have no idea what you are trying to say.

As to number 3 - MightyBright/Bright Eyes Brother, one of the most desired Appy lines is noted for high whites and wide blazes due to influence from Plaudette, who got her splash, as did many lines, from the very prepotent Old Fred. And there are other similar lines. It is ApHC that forbids Paint outcrossing - the ApHC was founded in 1938 - do you think there was no Paint influence before that time? ApHC has nothing to do with the formation of the breed or what outcrossing was done before it was formed.

If you are not aware of the history of Bright Eyes Brother and Mighty Bright, both of whom are in the ApHC Appy Hall of Fame, then I do not accept your claim that you have been breeding Appys for 45 years. Quite frankly, that would be impossible, and would be the equivalent of a Thoroughbred breeder never having heard of Man O War, or a Quarterhorse breeder never having heard of Three Bars.

And as to your statement about outcrossing, give me one justification other than color for permitting outcrossing to Quarterhorses, and not Paints. Neither were in the original Appy mix, and neither improve the breed...in reality, the incessant crossing with Quarterhorses has diluted the breed...


----------



## hillside farm

Faceman:
1. Color is Never/ and then if you get Color that is a Bonus = Which is it?
As for Conformation & Ability : I answered that Breed within the Standard of the Breed.
2. So where is the Paint?: Plaudette? Sire :TB Dam Appaloosa
As for QH improving the Appaloosa: where do you think the manes & tails came from, sure wasn't from the Rat Tail App which also did not have a mane, and the QH also improved the conformation and the App Head............

So with that said: We All Have Our Opinons, Now Don't We....................
Have A Good Day.........


----------



## mmeyers83

hillside farm said:


> Faceman:
> 1. Color is Never/ and then if you get Color that is a Bonus = Which is it?
> As for Conformation & Ability : I answered that Breed within the Standard of the Breed.
> 2. So where is the Paint?: Plaudette? Sire :TB Dam Appaloosa
> As for QH improving the Appaloosa: where do you think the manes & tails came from, sure wasn't from the Rat Tail App which also did not have a mane, and the QH also improved the conformation and the App Head............
> 
> So with that said: We All Have Our Opinons, Now Don't We....................
> Have A Good Day.........



It is sad you are getting so worked up over this...I posted this a merely some insight about my horse and you throw in a reply right off the bat which was insulting and you had no business doing so. Why don't you get back to your breeding business and stay off here if you have nothing polite to say.


----------



## Faceman

hillside farm said:


> Faceman:
> 1. Color is Never/ and then if you get Color that is a Bonus = Which is it?
> As for Conformation & Ability : I answered that Breed within the Standard of the Breed.
> 2. So where is the Paint?: Plaudette? Sire :TB Dam Appaloosa
> As for QH improving the Appaloosa: where do you think the manes & tails came from, sure wasn't from the Rat Tail App which also did not have a mane, and the QH also improved the conformation and the App Head............
> 
> So with that said: We All Have Our Opinons, Now Don't We....................
> Have A Good Day.........


Perhaps you only read part of my post - the splash originated with Old Fred...who is the source of splash in many breeds.

While I generally agree that influence is diluted too much to be meaningful after the 3rd generation, in the case of Old Fred (and the subsequent MB/BEB line), splash STILL shows up today, 6, 7, and 8 generations later, with no other Paint/splash influence - in fact, horses with MB/BEB in their ancestry are noted for it. Hey, I'm just pointing out fact - if you choose to ignore fact, that is your perrogative.

I don't even know what to say about your "manes and tails" comment. If you think changing the length/thickness of manes and tails "improves a breed", then so be it - that certainly defines your measure of quality in a horse. You and other people may consider a pretty mane, tail, head, and color as the measure of a horse. I certainly don't...as you say, we all have our opinions. I am just sad to see a breeder with that perspective...


----------



## Allison Finch

face, I couldn't agree with your posts any more!!

Hillside, I find that you are exhibiting some tunnel vision in your breeding attitudes. That said, it is your decision entirely what and how you run your breeding program. What I wish you to refrain from doing is throw dirt on other people who may be breeding for specific purposes other than a "breed label".

Yes, I do believe there is great value in cross breeding. I ride dressage/event/jumping. These are all demanding PERFORMANCE sports that require certain inherent abilities. I ride many horse who were bred (and cross bred) in an attempt to enhance certain traits. Many WB/TB crosses (making use of the strengths of both breeds), as well as intra WB breeding and other crosses.

I, personally, could care less about breed papers. What I care about is the horse in front of my eyes. Can they do the job? It is the people who are overly concerned about "color" and "type" who keep breeding the genetic disorders so common in certain breeds, IMO.

I will ask you to NOT refer to people as a "backyard breeder" as this is an overly rude and judgmental attack and, as such, not appreciated on this forum.


----------



## farmpony84

*ORIGINALLY POSTED BY ND APPY:*

HF -

Is this horse an appaloosa?


----------



## anndankev

farmpony84 said:


> *ORIGINALLY POSTED BY ND APPY:*
> 
> HF -
> 
> Is this horse an appaloosa?


Subscribing.

I don't know.

To my uneducated eye, she appears to be mainly the Tobiano pattern, with a Splash Overo look to her face & belly, and Scattered White throughout.


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

Anyways back to the original post/ question. I think it would be neat to see a appy x paint. some breeders are educated and responsible. I found a nice appy/paint cross... looks like someone put thought into this match!


----------



## Golden Horse

hillside farm said:


> Bubba13,
> Legitmate reasons to breed Pintaloosa's.....
> ( Name One... )



because they can be good horses and they look great, I believe there would be a market if it were possible to create a new breed, I mean who wouldn't want a horse like this










Does a bit of everything, good all around family horse, and looks darn good while doing it:lol::lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

I think people should be able to breed and cross whatever they like. However. the results of those crosses should not be registered with one breed registry or the other. 


Example... the outcrossing going on in ApHC. many horses are barely 20% appaloosa anymore by blood. If you want to outcross your appy to a QH. go for it! But dont call it an appaloosa


----------



## Faceman

farmpony84 said:


> *ORIGINALLY POSTED BY ND APPY:*
> 
> HF -
> 
> Is this horse an appaloosa?


Yes.

That is a picture of Plaudette that NDAppy posted, which, when I was asked, is the horse I used as an example to demonstrate there are Appys/Appy lines with Paint in them. Plaudette was the **** of Bright Eyes Brother, an Appy Hall of Fame horse, who was in turn the sire of Mighty Bright, another Appy Hall of Fame Horse, and the sire of Bright Starlette, another Appy Hall of Fame horse, and the sire of Bight Chip, yet another Appy Hall of Fame horse (how's that for a sire). Bright Zip is another in that line that made the Hall of Fame. 

The Bright Eyes Brother line, for obvioius reasons, is considered one of the top Appy lines of all time. While ApHC does not permit outcrossing to Paints, the Paint in this line was introduced before ApHC was organized. I used that Appy line as an example first because I was asked to provide an Appy line with Paint in its history, and second because it illustrates there is obviously nothing intrinsically wrong with crossing a Paint and an Appy other than color/registration. 

I am a very outspoken advocate of Appy to Appy breeding, and feel only Appy to Appy should be registered as an Appy, however that does not mean a cross cannot be a great horse - as this example clearly demonstrates...


----------



## bubba13

Here's a photo of Mighty Bright, for comparison:










If it weren't for his butt, he could be a regular registry APHA Paint horse.


----------



## bubba13

As for legitimate reasons to breed pintaloosas, here's one:










Two:










Three:


----------



## MangoRoX87

Let's say I have an APHA mare. She is a world champ, amazing conformation, great color, and a good attitude. She gets hurt an is no longer riding sound but is breeding sound. I decide I want to pass on some of these good traits. 
Let's say my friend has an amazing Appaloosa stud. I'm looking for a horse to take me to the NRHA big shows. He is an amazing stud and has won many prestigious awards. She offers me a free breeding. I'm not that interested in breed shows. I plan on keeping said foal for the rest of its life if reining doesn't work out.

Why is it no different then appy X TWH that I see everywhere? Each has it's own characteristics, and I'd the horse fits the owner, then it's no ones right to scrutinize.

Color is just color anyways...half the horses at the ApHC shows have no spots or anything. Just plain brown.


----------



## Joe4d

I dont get why only people with an alphabet title and a magazine get to decide what is and isnt a good horse for the rest of us. Every horse we have was somebody's idea of a cross at one point or another. 
I seriously suspect someone that claims not to breed for color. People do it all the time. I sold a nutcase pretty blue appaloosa for 2k in a day, and bought a plain ole brown horse that was ten times the quality for $500, Color sells.

But I do see alot of mutt breeding going on, people cross A with B automatically assuming they are gonna get the good from A and combine it with the Good from B, You can just as easily get the bad from A and bad from B.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

To mix any of the above would be like backyard breeding....(In other words people that are not educated in the breed or not breeding within the standard of the breed,)
That is why Every Horse Registry has Rules........... To Follow their Guidelines...

I don't get why you are saying this just about apps and paints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Hillside Farm, as much as I respect your own opinion about this. I think it's a load of crap and this thread is your way of pushing your beliefs on other people.

Just because someone has a paint and an appaloosa, doesn't mean that are breeding them specifically for color. Maybe the two horses have been amazing trail horses with great dispositions, not a mean body in their bodies. They are two **** good horses, why not breed them together and get a **** good foal. Just because the owner doesn't show ApHC or APHA, doesn't mean that they shouldn't breed horses. Trail horses require a completely different standard then what a "show horse" does. Shame on you for having such a closed mind.

There are millions of grade horses in this world. Just because it's a grade doesn't mean the horse is useless and worthless. My grade is the BEST horse that you could have for trail riding. He also does other disciplines and my trainer absolutely adores him.

This is what I don't get about "breeders"....

Not every horse has to conform to the "breed standard" there are perfectly legitimate reasons why X horse should be bred to X horse, even if it's cross breeding. Not everyone that doesn't breed purebred horses is a backyard breeder. Just because they don't breed the way you do, doesn't make them bad or wrong in their thinking. They are trying to develop a horse for their needs. Your trying to develop a horse for your needs. There is no right or wrong.

Granted there are some breeders that should never breed, but there are some horse owners that shouldn't own a horse. And we aren't talking about those types of people.


----------



## equiniphile

The thing is, not everyone wants a horse that conforms to Appaloosa standards. They might own an appy mare with some great appy traits, but would like to add the endurance of an Arabian or the quickness of a Paint to a prospective foal. What's wrong with that? If the horse is bred with a purpose in mind, why is crossing the two breeds so detrimental?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Joe4d said:


> I dont get why only people with an alphabet title and a magazine get to decide what is and isnt a good horse for the rest of us. Every horse we have was somebody's idea of a cross at one point or another.
> I seriously suspect someone that claims not to breed for color. People do it all the time. I sold a nutcase pretty blue appaloosa for 2k in a day, and bought a plain ole brown horse that was ten times the quality for $500, Color sells.
> 
> But I do see alot of mutt breeding going on, people cross A with B automatically assuming they are gonna get the good from A and combine it with the Good from B, You can just as easily get the bad from A and bad from B.


You can just as easily get a bad cross from two registered paints, or appys, or thoroughbreds, or arabians or...or...or...or...or...

*THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS THE PERFECT HORSE! REGISTERED OR NOT!*

And by the way, What breeds went into developing the Quarter Horse? The Arabian? The Thoroughbred? The Mustang? They all had to start somewhere...And that somewhere started with cross-breeding. 

Same with dog breeds, the "purebreds" developed from cross-breeding desired traits. But who decided on those "desired traits" ONE PERSON with a vision decided that. Same with horses. ONE person though of a specific breed and started cross-breeding for it. It's just been refined over generations of breeding. But one person's vision isn't another's...

We all need to respect that and not pass judgement.


----------



## Golden Horse

Just to put in my 2 cents.....trouble is with breeding within the breed standard, you can end up with some crazy things happening, this guy is the highest rated AHR inspected Haflinger in the US, I I wouldn't give you 2 cents for him











Sure he is pretty, and probably very correct, but to me not correct as a Haflinger. Now obviously the judges and the panels who he has been before think that this is Haflinger perfection, but it makes me sad.

This is Destiny, she will win no prizes but she is 100% Haflinger










I would rather we kept the breed like that, and if people want an araby type Haflinger like horse, then outcross, don't change the breed into what it shouldn't be.

I'd much prefer a smaller pool of animals that are recognizable as a breed, rather than many animals that are to varied in type.


----------



## Chiilaa

The problem with a bias against 'pintaloosa' is that, just like every other breed with white markings, a crop out can happen in Appaloosas. Sure, the breed has a lot of white restriction genes in there, as clearly not many crop outs occur. But the potential is there, without adding any other breed in at all.


----------



## Faceman

Cowgirls Boots said:


> To mix any of the above would be like backyard breeding....(In other words people that are not educated in the breed or not breeding within the standard of the breed,)
> That is why Every Horse Registry has Rules........... To Follow their Guidelines...
> 
> I don't get why you are saying this just about apps and paints.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to be disrespecful at all, but that is a naive opinion. Look at Mighty Bright's picture Bubba posted on the previous page, and look up his record - does that look like "backyard" breeding?

As someone who has bred both regular Appys and Araloosas, I can honestly tell you it takes far more experience and expertise to breed a good cross consistently than it does to breed within a breed.

What you don't seem to understand is sometimes crosses are better than purebreds. I will use my Araloosas as an example. My discipline was endurance trail riding over rugged mountainous terrain, and this is the type of horse I bred - horses that could cover a lot of ground in the mountains following game trails or no trails at all for days or weeks at a time. By combining the endurance and hooves of the Arab with the ruggedness and disposition of the Appy, I bred a horse better at that particular work than a purebred of either breed could possibly become.

I just use that as an example. TB/Quarterhorse crosses make good barrel horses. Many "warmbloods" are crosses. There are lots of instances where a cross may be a better choice of horse than a purebred.

That is not to say crosses should be registered within a breed, which would dilute the breed. I think most of us, with the exception of ApHC advocates, want to preserve whatever breed we like and use. 

Breeding a cross CAN be irresponsible, but it isn't necessarily responsible - just as with breeding purebreds, it depends upon the breeder...


----------



## bubba13

Face, the top half of the comment you quoted was by hillside originally, not CB. :wink:


----------



## Quixotic

Also, I'd like to point out that just because your horse is purebred & registered doesn't necessarily mean that he's not the result of "backyard breeding". My horse, Smoke, is APHA registered. However, after looking up his sire, I'm fairly certain that it was sheer luck that he came out as nice as he is. I'm pretty sure his parents weren't award winning show horses, & they didn't have remarkable conformation. Yet, my horse is considered purebred & registered. But I'd bet you, there are a LOT of breeders who are crossing various breeds together who are a lot more responsible about what they are breeding.


----------



## Faceman

bubba13 said:


> Face, the top half of the comment you quoted was by hillside originally, not CB. :wink:


Oh...sorry CB. Senior moment...:rofl:


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

I think everyone has their own opinion, we are human beings so we will agree or disagree. Personally I don't think a horse has to be "registered" or pure bred to be valuable to their owner. Valuable in the sense of emotional and money. Money isn't everything here people, horses are some people's children! 
Please don't be bitter and hateful about this because not everyone is going to agree and you will argue into the dirt trying to change eachother's minds. I agree that there is nothing wrong with have a cross bred animal. So let it be


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Does anyone else notice that Hillside threw the ****e to the fan and then ran? I find it mighty suspicious that the OP hasn't been seen anywhere but the first page to get the "discussion" going...Just sayin'...

^^Meant on this particular thread. And furthermore, who starts a thread "Appaloosa, and Paint are both color breeds and should never be mixed, that is a no no in breeding........." and then gets their panties all in a twist when no one agrees with them?!

I have to say this: My gelding is grade as can be. He's a Percheron/paint cross. I wouldn't trade him for all the purebred horses in the world. I wouldn't even trade him for any of the registerable crosses in the world (read: my friend's quarab gelding or other such "acceptable" crosses). Why? Because he fits me and my needs perfectly. If I had found a pintaloosa that had fit my needs perfect, then I would have bought it. All this talk about papers and such...you know what my BO says? "You can't ride papers." And he's completely right. I've seen quarter horses that were supposed to be high dollar, registered horses that were horribly conformed and honestly just plain ugly. OP, you used the example of breeding together two different purebred dogs. So are you saying that my aussie/st bernard mix who is one of the best dogs I've ever owned and I've had people offer me $300 for him (adopted him for $90 from the pound) should never have been bred and to hell and be damned with the people who bred him, just because he can't be registered with the AKC? I find that incredibly narrow-minded.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Faceman said:


> Not to be disrespecful at all, but that is a naive opinion. Look at Mighty Bright's picture Bubba posted on the previous page, and look up his record - does that look like "backyard" breeding?
> 
> As someone who has bred both regular Appys and Araloosas, I can honestly tell you it takes far more experience and expertise to breed a good cross consistently than it does to breed within a breed.
> 
> What you don't seem to understand is sometimes crosses are better than purebreds. I will use my Araloosas as an example. My discipline was endurance trail riding over rugged mountainous terrain, and this is the type of horse I bred - horses that could cover a lot of ground in the mountains following game trails or no trails at all for days or weeks at a time. By combining the endurance and hooves of the Arab with the ruggedness and disposition of the Appy, I bred a horse better at that particular work than a purebred of either breed could possibly become.
> 
> I just use that as an example. TB/Quarterhorse crosses make good barrel horses. Many "warmbloods" are crosses. There are lots of instances where a cross may be a better choice of horse than a purebred.
> 
> That is not to say crosses should be registered within a breed, which would dilute the breed. I think most of us, with the exception of ApHC advocates, want to preserve whatever breed we like and use.
> 
> Breeding a cross CAN be irresponsible, but it isn't necessarily responsible - just as with breeding purebreds, it depends upon the breeder...



Yes sorry haha. I meant to quote it but it didn't work out on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

This lad is a crossbred, does he look like the result of back yard breeding to you?

He was bred for dressage and showing in the UK










































He is registered part bred welsh (in the partbred register of the WPCS) he is also registered with the Coloured horse and pony society and with the British Piebald and skewbald association.
He is eligable to be registered in the Sports horse breeding GB gelding register (cant afford to at the moment).

He will be registered with British Dressage next year.

He is a crossbred, however I think he is an improvement on both breeds and is perfect for what I want him for.


----------



## equiniphile

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Does anyone else notice that Hillside threw the ****e to the fan and then ran? I find it mighty suspicious that the OP hasn't been seen anywhere but the first page to get the "discussion" going...Just sayin'...


To my understanding, hillside made some off-topic comments regarding Pintaloosas on another thread, which was created to determine if the user's horse was a Pintaloosa. The comments regarding Pintaloosa breeding were transferred to this thread to avoid a derail.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Here is a grade horse I am looking at right now, to ride on a drill team.
I don't think she is an accident. If she is, we need more accidents...


----------



## hillside farm

Go to Aphc Registry : rules states NO Paint or Pinto breeding. 

and then go to the APHC & Pinto and you will see they both say NO Appaloosa.

That is the rules of all 3 registry's.


----------



## Chiilaa

hillside farm said:


> Go to Aphc Registry : rules states NO Paint or Pinto breeding.
> 
> and then go to the APHC & Pinto and you will see they both say NO Appaloosa.
> 
> That is the rules of all 3 registry's.


If it has any white markings, including face and leg white, then the potential is there for a 'crop-out' from apparently 'solid' parents.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

So what are you trying to get at???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

hillside farm said:


> Go to Aphc Registry : rules states NO Paint or Pinto breeding.


I believe all Appy people know that. What is your point?


----------



## crimsonsky

Faceman said:


> I believe all Appy people know that. What is your point?


i'm under the impression that the OP means it would be "wrong" to breed them to each other then. hence the "no no" comment. *shrug*

i tend to agree but in all honesty, my opinion doesn't matter because i'm not breeding. :wink:


----------



## gingerscout

I dont breed either so my opinion doesent matter either... but it sounds like someone was beating their chest and saying my way is best.. im not letting any other people tell me otherwise, that is non negotiable.. and I wont listen to you try to convince me otherwise.. cant everyone just agree to disagree.. and be happy.. as long as people have the horses best interest in mind and are not backyard breeding just to pump out more horses, and take the time to breed for bloodlines, or traits.. who cares if it a so called mutt horse.. some mutt dogs are the best dogs ive ever had.. and ive ridden a couple of horses that would be considered mutts... and they are the best ive worked with


----------



## CLaPorte432

hillside farm said:


> Go to Aphc Registry : rules states NO Paint or Pinto breeding.
> 
> and then go to the APHC & Pinto and you will see they both say NO Appaloosa.
> 
> That is the rules of all 3 registry's.


If the horse isn't being registered in those registries, then it doesn't need to conform to the breed standard! The people breeding these horses aren't trying to register them in APHA or ApHC, if they do, the registration is revoked. No harm done to registry.

If you don't like Pintaloosa's, don't breed them. Simple.

There are Pintaloosa registries. They may be small, but they are there and one day the Pintaloosa may very well be it's own recognized breed.


----------



## Faceman

CLaPorte432 said:


> If the horse isn't being registered in those registries, then it doesn't need to conform to the breed standard! The people breeding these horses aren't trying to register them in APHA or ApHC, if they do, the registration is revoked. No harm done to registry.
> 
> If you don't like Pintaloosa's, don't breed them. Simple.
> 
> There are Pintaloosa registries. They may be small, but they are there and one day the Pintaloosa may very well be it's own recognized breed.


Exactly.

I don't think anyone is advocating breeding a Pintaloosa and registering it as a Paint or an Appy (even though ApHC registers Arab, TB, and QH crosses as Appys). But just because they can't be registered with APHA or ApHC is no reason in itself not to breed them - if you breed responsibly, of course. I mean it's not like if you cross a Paint with an Appy you get some kind of alien creature with 6 legs or something...:?


----------



## Allison Finch

Well, if you want a papered horse that you can show in breed shows competing only against other papered horses then yes, Hillside's dislike of croosbreds is understandable.

If you want a performance horse and have NO intention of ever competing in a "breed" show, then a crossbred may be exactly what you want. I ride for performance. I have only one use for any papers on a horse I compete, personally.........


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

LOL!!!^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ **** ^^^


----------

